# Is there a solution for glass scratches?



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

So... I've noticed the inside of my tank is pretty scratched up, and for the longest, I thought it wasn't actual scratches but possibly just residue from the silicone wearing off. Anyways, since I've been cleaning my tank and doing a lot of maintenance on it recently I was looking into it and they're actual deep scratches.. which I'm a little surprised cause I don't know how I got them. 

I do remember at one point when I first set up my tank I used those "glass cleaning magnets" that you attach from inside and outside the tank and you clean the glass (the easy way). That's the ONLY thing I could diagnose as the cause of those scratches.

Anyways, is there a solution for it or am I doomed?

P.S. As you can see on the pics you can only see the scratches from certain angles. When looking straight forward you can't really see them which is why I never really bothered to fix it sooner.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

If they're deep, there's nothing you can do.


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

Nlewis said:


> If they're deep, there's nothing you can do.


For some odd reason it wouldn't let me add photos. Just uploaded them to post.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

If scratches are only on front or back glass, then you can turn the tank around so that scratches are on the back glass and harder to see.
Removing deep scratches is a lot of work for mediocre result's (usually).


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Those aren't coming out


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Doomed!
My solution would be to turn the tank. Paint will then hide the scratches on the back. Meanwhile and before turning the tank. Check the way you use the magnets? Be especially careful not to go down near the sand at the bottom where bits will get stuck and do the scratching. Also watch as you clean to avoid lots of scratches. It does look like the scratches may be from different sources, though. Some from cleaning. Perhaps some from moving rocks or leaning then on the glass? I no longer lean any rock on the glass as it does gets some sliding and will often scratch. The second picture seems to be too many for the normal sand stuck in the magnet. But a rock could be the felon!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

DiegoBedoyaVision said:


> So... I've noticed the inside of my tank is pretty scratched up, and for the longest, I thought it wasn't actual scratches but possibly just residue from the silicone wearing off. Anyways, since I've been cleaning my tank and doing a lot of maintenance on it recently I was looking into it and they're actual deep scratches.. which I'm a little surprised cause I don't know how I got them.
> 
> I do remember at one point when I first set up my tank I used those "glass cleaning magnets" that you attach from inside and outside the tank and you clean the glass (the easy way). That's the ONLY thing I could diagnose as the cause of those scratches.
> 
> ...


Hi DiegoBedoyaVision,

First of all welcome to TPT and that is a nice looking tank!

I suspect your are partially correct as to the cause, the glass magnet cleaners. But I doubt if the cleaners by themselves would have done any damage. Most likely some small pieces of that Black Diamond Blasting Grit that you are using as a substrate got caught between the inside magnet and the glass and as you moved the magnet scratches were being made by the trapped grit. Blasting grit has a hardness of 7 on the Moh Hardeness Scale which is pretty hard stuff comparable to quartz. In comparison steel is hardness 5.5, a steel nail is 6.5, and a diamond is 10. Glass has a hardness of 5.5 which is why the blasting grit was able to scratch it.

Sorry, I wish I had experience removing scratches from glass, maybe we have a glazier member who will spot your post and respond, they work with glass for a living.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

If it bothers you that much then flip it around as suggested earlier. There's also the option of picking up a new tank when Petco does the dollar per gallon sale, either way you're breaking the tank down. If it were me I'd go with new and save that one, mainly due to how that silicone is looking. That tanks going to need resealing in the future.


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

@roadmaster: Great idea! Although, that sounds like a project when I move out of my apt and need to transport the tank anyways.
@PlantedRich: You know what, you may be right! I didn't think about that. I've had this tank for 4 years and I've changed the substrate multiple times. From sand to gravel, fluval, back to gravel. So I do remember using the glass as leverage to scoop up my substrate whenever I've removed the substrate from the tank. Also rocks could've also hit the glass. I guess it's part of the beginner things that you learn as you go. Ofc now I'm a lot more careful with my tank.
@Seattle_Aquarist: Thank you! Will definitely keep an eye out for one of those glass specialists 
@Nlewis: Sorry for the beginner question, but tanks need resealing? (This is my first aquarium I've ever had... so I'm new to that). Is there anything I should do to prevent any problems. I'd hate to have a leak or an outburst down the line lol. On a side note; I am planning on moving by the end of the year so I'll definitely pickup another tank and maybe use this one as a backup to acclimate or something lol


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

In the first picture you can see the silicone on the front corner is not so hot. It will get worse as time goes on and may eventually leak. Not trying to scare you, it could take years for this to happen.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

i have read you can do questionable things like buff the scratches out but IMO not worth it. just accept it... my 75g is scratched af but it is mostly unnoticeable unless you try to see it

it was my fault when i washed the tank, tiny pieces of substrate + sponge = RIP my glass. gotta be REALLY careful when you scrub a tank clean / use any scrubbing device against the tank


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

On the silicone there is also a learning curve to keep in mind. Most silicone that I see is not wearing out but being abused too much. On the left side in the first picture, there is what I would more likely call damage than wear. Depending on what we use it happens. Razor blades and scrapers are great for getting the thick stuff off in a hurry but they can have a price as they are easy to poke in under the edge of the silicone and lift it. I have never seen them leak as the seal is often between the glass edges themselves rather than the inside silicone at the corner. But then that is kind of the second guard in a multi-stage seal? 
When using a scraper of any sort, even a credit card, I try to keep this damage in mind. One way to avoid running under the edge is to hold a finger tip jus so the scraper runs down along the silicone and can't poke under. I run parallel with the seal rather than directly at it, as well. Then to fully get the rest, I go back with something less prone to damage like a sponge. Scrape for fast, sponge for safe? 
But it happens and I try not to worry the issue too much as it is just a normal thing to have a bit of wear.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

yeah i stay at least 1/3" away form the silicone whenever i scrape my glass. not worth damaging a seal


----------



## Malakian (Aug 23, 2014)

Cerium Oxide, mixed with water to a paste is about the only thing I know that will buff out scratches on glass while still keeping the glass clear. But judging by the severity of the ones you showed, will probably take a good day of pure elbow grease.

Or I guess you could find a glue/epoxy/lacquer something that has the same Refractive Index as water or float glass when dried, in theory you should be able to fill the scratches (outside only, unless you are sure its aquarium safe) and they will be a lot less visible, if at all. Would make it clear instead of white. But how you would go about sourcing such a compound I have no idea.


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

Well I guess I may eventually consider buying a new 75 gallon tank and transfer everything over... considering the only difference between a 55 and 75 gallon is depth, would fit perfect in my stand too


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

DiegoBedoyaVision said:


> Well I guess I may eventually consider buying a new 75 gallon tank and transfer everything over... considering the only difference between a 55 and 75 gallon is depth, would fit perfect in my stand too


That's the way to go, upgrade and go bigger. Your stand has an extra 6 inches to spare?


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

Nlewis said:


> That's the way to go, upgrade and go bigger. Your stand has an extra 6 inches to spare?



Yeah when I bought the stand it said "Ideal for 75 gallon aquarium" lol. I like the little ledge, but I guess if I upgrade it will have its benefits. None the less, by the time I upgrade it will most likely be when I move; so I'll prob get a better stand !


----------

